# ATITool says no artifacts, but I can see them



## debaucher (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello everyone.
Long time lurker, first time poster.
I just got a 9800pro in a trade and was testing it with ATITool when I noticed something strange.
I will start the "Find Max Overclock" option when I will start to notice some artifacts (white/orange dots) in the testing box, yet ATITool says that there are no artifacts
I am using the latest beta11 edition.
Is there some setting I am missing/need to change or????
I am ok if this card can not overclock (its for my little bro) but what makes me wonder is ATITool says there are no artifacts when I can see them.

ANy help is greatly appreciated.

D.


----------



## chbisson (Jan 5, 2006)

I have the same problem with my AGP powercolor X850 XT PE.
No artifact with ATITool but many with Pacific fighter, Silent Hunter III, 3DMark03...

Perhaps because ATITool works only on one very small window whereas 3d games turn in full screen !?!?


----------

